# Colbolt blue WAKELEE'S CAMELINE



## 808 50th State (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi gang, need some information on one of the bottles that I dug on Christmas Day, Colbolt blue approximately 5 1/2 inches WAKELEE'S CAMELINE, I dug a few of these in amber color, first time in colbolt blue, any information and price would be appreciated,
  aloha Earl


----------



## 808 50th State (Dec 27, 2009)

WAKELEE'S CAMELINE


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Earl,
 I just picked one of those up at the Auburn bottle show.....I got a real deal on mine(only paid 5.00 for it) but they typically go from $25.00 on up depending on the size and crudity. the older the better in price.
 Another product of H.P Wakelee out of San Francisco.
 Any cobalt bottle is a good bottle in my book!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's a little info on H.P Wakelee for you Earl:

 Wakelee's Camelline[/align] 					 					 
 It was in Buffalo, New York, 1822, that Henry Peck Wakelee first established himself as a druggist. Thirty-five years later, he moved his business to San Francisco, California. Within ten years Wakelee was one of the largest wholesale druggists on the West Coast. *Wakelee's Camelline* claimed to "impart a healthful, natural complexion". The bottle is made from cobalt blue glass and embossed with "WAKELEE'S/CAMELLINE".

 Glad to help,
 Doug


----------



## 808 50th State (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you for the replies, always can count on you all for information,
 Earl


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually, Earl, the earliest Camelines are super clean bright cobalt, have squared shoulders and longer necks with tooled flaired tops. It's the second version that is a usually lighter blue and comes heavily applied. Both can be very crude, whittled, have caved in sides, larger lettering and all the other stuff that makes 'em so ugly and appealing. There's even a large size that's a couple inches taller and wider. I might still have a few early ones around here somewhere, but I have no idea where they are.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a small sample size which is also cobalt blue.  I baught it along with the larger size from a Utah digger.  I believe the sample one is very scarce as I've only seen one in my 44 years.


----------

